# Playdate in CT?



## AmberSunrise

Have you tried Tails U Win in Manchester? They have puppy classes and day care. I've never had my dogs in the day care there but have heard nothing but good about theirs.


----------



## mikezohsix

We have just short of two year old male.
He romps with a number of different dogs.
We're in Granville, MA, about 35 minutes NW of Bradley Airport.
We'd be happy to have you over for a play date in our fenced yard, or a walk in the woods.


----------



## Brody's Dad

Welcome to Connecticut....I own Brody a 4 year old Golden. There is a new dog-park in Glastonbury that is huge. It is a great place to bring your Golden


----------



## WLR

You can try out a MeetUp group in your area.
Here's one for Goldens........and they have a hike scheduled for the 10th.
The Westchester/Fairfield Golden Retriever Meetup Group (Pleasantville, NY) - Meetup


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

we are in Southwesternt CT welcome to the neighborhood


----------



## Fella 77

I'm in South Windsor, just north east of Hartford. We are still getting our newly adopted pair settled and comfortable in their new home so we are holding off on introducing them to other dogs till we are certain they are comfortable and ready...but I love the idea of maybe doing a Golden get together...South Windsor has a beautiful dog park right up the street from my house!


----------



## Fella 77

Sunrise said:


> Have you tried Tails U Win in Manchester? They have puppy classes and day care. I've never had my dogs in the day care there but have heard nothing but good about theirs.


Great place..that's where we brought my Sadie for her puppy classes..


----------



## coaraujo

welcome to the forum! i live all over CT - in Norwalk, CT currently (still in college so very nomadic haha), but I have two goldens 5 and 7 months. we'd love to set up a playdate! I haven't been to any of the dog parks near hartford but would love to try them out. hopefully we can get a few of us together


----------



## canajo

I live in Berlin, CT and have a 5 month old Golden Mix puppy. I think it is a great idea and have often thought of throwing the idea out there myself for a get together. South Windsor is not far from me and Toby currently goes to Tails U Win for puppy classes and day care. I am game for meeting up just about any place.

My Toby was born in the woods of Missouri and lived in a den under a bunch of tree roots with his Mama and 5 brothers and sisters for the first 6 weeks of his life. Because of that, I am always trying to expose him to other dogs and socializing him so this would be great!

There is a park that allows dogs off leash (I don't let mine off leash) called Bicentennial Park in Berlin. It is made up of a big field and then acres of hiking trails through woods. Just throwing that out there as a possibility but as I said, I am game for anywhere.

Thanks!

Nancye


----------



## Fella 77

I think it would be so much fun to have a big group of Golden's together.


----------



## Ljilly28

We love to hike in West Thompson Dam in Putnam CT so much that we will even drive from Maine for the day!


----------



## coaraujo

it looks like there is a lot of interest! does anyone have a date in mind? i'm up for any location - love hiking trails (even though my boys aren't the best walking on leash yet). there's nothing my boys like better than fellow golden friends


----------



## canajo

*CT Play date-roll call for interest, date and location?*

I am willing to organize a Connecticut play date if everyone who is interested sends me a private message. If you have a date and place that you can suggest then I will organize it all under one posting or PM you back with the info and ask for your input.

It seems we are scattered over the state and LJilly28 would even drive from Maine to hike at the West Thompson Dam in Putnam, CT! I have never been to West Thompson Lake but it must be amazing! From the postings so far, I see that the following have been suggested:


Hike at the West Thompson Lake and Dam, Putnam, CT
Renting a room at Tails U Win where I train in Manchester. I don't think that it is terribly expensive.
Glastonbury dog park (no dogs under 4 months allowed)
Bicentennial Park in Berlin, CT. Has a large field area and hiking trails through woods and ponds. I live in Berlin and it is located in the exact center of the state (no joke..the stake marking the center is on my road!)
South Windsor dog park
Another suggestion is that I have a friend who belongs to the Oxford Obedience Club in Oxford, CT. She may be able to rent a ring/room area for us a very reasonable cost. However, this may be a long haul for people living north of Hartford.

I am not really comfortable in letting my dog off leash unless he is in an enclosed area. If we did a dog park, I most likely would keep a 20 foot long line on him. He is still in puppy kindergarten and does not have a reliable recall. However, if met in one of the training rings/rooms he would be fine off leash. He goes to daycare every week and plays with up to 15 dogs at a time.


Please let me know if you are still interested and I will try my best to figure something out. I thought a date in April would be best as it will hopefully be warmer by then.


Nancye


----------



## SadieMae

Avon, CT here! I have 2 golden girls, Sadie and Annabelle. Sadie is 12 and Annabelle is 4 months.

We'd love to attend a meetup!

I'll send a PM later...


----------



## coaraujo

Whatever happened to the CT meetup . I'd love for all of us to be able to get together!


----------



## canajo

Hi-I was the one that said I would organize it but I got sidelined with a very bad knee. It is much better and I think it would be great if we can get together. The biggest issue I see is where to have it. I would want my pup on a long line if we were not in a contained area. Even though I am not a big fan of dog parks I do hear the South Windsor dog park is great with responsible owners . Maybe that is a possibility? 

I am open to suggestions as to places where we can meet up. With my knee I can't really hike very far on uneven ground or I could suffer a major set back. So, for me personally, hiking with the dogs would not be possible for me.

Let me know.

Nancye


----------



## coaraujo

I like the idea of meeting somewhere that's fenced in too as one of my Golden's doesn't have a very solid recall. I don't know where in CT everyone is located, but I have a fenced in backyard and everyone's welcome to come over. Its not as large as a dog park, but I know some people don't feel comfortable going to dog parks. I live in Norwalk, CT. I'm willing to drive anywhere in CT. What does everyone think ?


----------



## inge

Norwalk would be ok for me...and Liza would love to play with Oliver and Bernie. Is Oliver taking his CGC tonight?


----------



## coaraujo

inge said:


> Norwalk would be ok for me...and Liza would love to play with Oliver and Bernie. Is Oliver taking his CGC tonight?


That would be so much fun, it'd be nice to see them all play together outside of a structured classroom. This is class 5 so we have one more week AH! :bowl: I'm so nervous. Frank think's Oliver will be fine though - just have to work on the supervised separation since Oliver's a bit of a velcro dog. Will we be seeing you and Liza in hunting class today?


----------



## inge

coaraujo said:


> That would be so much fun, it'd be nice to see them all play together outside of a structured classroom. This is class 5 so we have one more week AH! :bowl: I'm so nervous. Frank think's Oliver will be fine though - just have to work on the supervised separation since Oliver's a bit of a velcro dog. Will we be seeing you and Liza in hunting class today?


You bet! Last week I had to take Tess to Griffin because there was a tour planned. Of course exactly between 7 and 8...


----------



## TheZ's

Norwalk is very doable for us. Zoe's 5 now and is good with dogs of any age. Have to admit I wouldn't be comfortable in an unfenced off leash event in an unfamiliar location. We use the New Canaan dog park which can be great or not depending on the day and time. They're going to a card entry system soon but haven't implemented it yet.


----------



## coaraujo

It doesn't matter to me the size of the gathering, a golden gathering is exciting and fun no matter the size! But if renting a playspace at Tails U Win would be easier for CT people I wouldn't mind driving up that ways.

What do people think?
Norwalk (My Fenced in Backyard) or Manchester (Tails U Win) or Option C (if someone else has an idea!)

Also, so we can get this thing planned what weekends work best for everyone:

May 25/26? (I can't do the 25th)
June 1/2 ?
June 8/9 ?


----------



## inge

Either is ok with me. I can't June 8/9, the other weekends are fine.


----------



## coaraujo

Attention all CT members! It looks like we have a decent amount of interest to do a playdate at my house the weekend of June 1 and 2. I live in Norwalk, CT . If you and your dog(s) can make it please PM me with which day works better (Saturday or Sunday) and I'll message everyone back with the most popular date and my address. I hope we can get a bunch of us together!


----------



## goldencowboy88

I live in Bethel, CT. I went to both the Ridgefield Dog Park and Southbury dog park over the last week and have met some great people and dogs. My 18 week old pup loves it so far. The one in southbury is a lot larger and has a nice stream for the dogs to play in. All seems good at both locations so far.


----------



## Laura Way

*CT Meet up*

Hello All,

I am Laura and loved by 4 goldens whom enjoy lots of hiking and swimming. I am in Guilford and we have some really great places too. We do have leash laws but have a few wonderful places once we get further in we can take the dogs off lead. I did belong to the local Guilford Dog Pack meet up group. We had to close do to to many members and the dog warden following us on the meet up boards. 

Some of the places I have enjoyed with my pack are East River Preserve, offers huge and I mean acres of fields, a river, great hiking trails too.

Then there is Grassy Island off of Madison. It is not really an island as it is attached to land but opens to more of an island. The dogs enjoy beach areas and also the sound for swimming.

There is Bitner Park which has great trails and a river for swimming and the Timber Land trails right in Guilford. 

In Killingworth there is Chatfield Hollow which all on leash hiking but lots of trails, rivers ect. 

I am away right now but would be willing to pull something together in September or October for a Autumn get together. 

Until then happy trails!

Laura


----------

